# Wyoming cops pointing guns, Freemasons, and Serendipity.



## erisdiscordia (Nov 4, 2007)

Darfin and I are the Most Wanted Non-Criminals in Wyoming!
Trying to hitch out of Cheyenne all day, and 9 cop cars later, we even had guns pulled on us, and were ordered to walk backwards with our hands up and all that crap. At one point, a nice boy picked us up and took us to Buford. The sign says Buford has a population of 2, but one of them died, so it's a population of 1. The smallest town int the world. We pulled up, and Bufords only resident, runner of the gas station ran out pleading: "No, don't leave them here. They will never get out. No." Back to Cheyenne *sigh* Finally we made it to Laramie.
I made locals talk about Matthew Shephard. Tears.
This next ride would be no easy task, since there were a couple, wanted for murder, hitching somewhere on the I-80.
Time for wine out of a Nalgene bottle!

Several hours later, we were drunk by the I-80, facing the reality of having to sleep on a tarp by the railroad tracks (again)
*sigh*
Then a truck finally pulled over (!) and the driver said he was bound for Salt Lake, and needed passengers to keep him up! Yesss!
Then, of course, a cop rolls up, (cop #10!) and proceeds to harrass the driver. (Nooo! We need this ride!)
The driver looks at him and explains that he needs to pick us up because "it's the masonic thing to do", and shows his hand, with his freemason ring blingin' in the moonlight. The cop threw his hands up and said "thats fine by me!"
The driver turns to me and says "cops understand my organization"
After a looong ride with a freemason freakin' lunatic (that's a whole other story!) we arrived in Salt Lake Shitty at 7ish am.

We tried to hitch a fuckin ride for 10 hours when we finally got a ride to the next offramp, hoping for better luck there. It wasnt far, but he got us stoned, which helps deal with the reality of being stranded in a mormon hell. He dropped us off at the truck stop, and I went inside to get some water. I heard someone say "how long you been growin' them dreads" and talked dreads for a sec before asking "where you headed?" Sacramento he says!!!!

So after trying to hitch ALL DAY, I walk into a gas station and score a ride with a dreadie truckdriver all the way from salt lake shitty to beautiful california in literally 15 seconds! Serendipity.
His life is full of serendipity, and mine with synchronicity, and we have lots to talk about!
I'm typing on his laptop in his truck right now in Nevada!


----------



## CafeDeeLish (Nov 4, 2007)

so where we headed next, Ms. Discordia?


----------



## aganthesk (Nov 20, 2007)

Creepy, and fascinating. It reminds me of stories a former travel partner of mine shared about scary encounters he had with freemason weirdos out in Nevada, Utah and Wyoming.


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 29, 2007)

My grandpa is a freemason, hes a bastard.


----------



## blackmatter (Jan 13, 2008)

all hail the illuminati ;D


----------



## Anhanga (Nov 11, 2008)

Matthew Shepard, that was sad. He was a friend of a lot of us who were in the triangle/central NC area a good spell back. I was just around larimie recently and that was the first thought to my mind.


----------



## Tailz (Nov 11, 2008)

i was at the nationals (rainbow gathering) last summer and had a gun at my face forced to evacuate... those big belt buckle wearin cowboy assholes dont fuck around


----------



## menu (Dec 16, 2008)

hahaha. fuck man. WYO is a bitch to get through sometimes. although Ive never had much trouble with the law. usually just the locals being dicks.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 16, 2008)

next time u get multiple id checks, ask for a card. u can show it to the next cop and bypass the hassle. just ask politely . Good Hunting!


----------

